# MK4 seat interchange question jetta station wagon



## kbrenny (Jan 6, 2009)

I have searched but had no luck so forgive me if I missed it.

I know the front seats from a 2003 jetta wagon will swap with the front seats from a 2002 - 04 golf or jetta.

My question is will the rear seats from a 02 - 04 jetta wagon swap with the rear seats from a 02 - 04 jetta sedan or golf?

any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## MXTHOR3 (Jan 10, 2003)

Nope, you gotta swap the bases.. The way they connect to the body is completely different.


----------



## kbrenny (Jan 6, 2009)

I know the jetta sedan seats are fully interchangable with the 4 door golf, I have jetta wolfsburg seats in my golf right now and they were a direct swap just bolted in.


----------



## MXTHOR3 (Jan 10, 2003)

kbrenny said:


> I know the jetta sedan seats are fully interchangable with the 4 door golf, I have jetta wolfsburg seats in my golf right now and they were a direct swap just bolted in.


What's that got to do with the wagon? I've got a full Wolfsburg interior in my '05 wagon and I had to swap seat bases in order to make the rears work...

Go pull a set of rear seats out of a wagon and look for yourself.


----------



## kbrenny (Jan 6, 2009)

I was not trying to argue with you, just stating that the mk4 non wagon 4 doors swap seats easily. In your post you did not say you were talking about a wagon. you have answered my question and I appreciate it. Thank you for your help


----------



## MXTHOR3 (Jan 10, 2003)

No worries man.. I was hoping I'd swap the rears in my wagon just like any other rear seat in a Jetta/Golf. It wasn't a very nice surprise, lol.


----------



## hipditch (Jan 18, 2012)

MXTHOR3 said:


> No worries man.. I was hoping I'd swap the rears in my wagon just like any other rear seat in a Jetta/Golf. It wasn't a very nice surprise, lol.


 Was the swap of the base of the seat a big under taking. Im looking to swap the seats of a 2003 jetta wagon into my 2007 city jetta. I know the bases are different but im not sure if there would be much to making it work.


----------



## Kuncle20 (Jan 21, 2009)

Sorry to bump this old thread but I am curious too.. I found a decent set of leathers in a jetta sedan and I know they will slide into the front, and the sedan rear upper will fit but I would need a wagon rear bottom? 

Are sedan rear lower sections all 1 piece or do they split in the center like a 60/40? would it be possible to pull the leather of of the rear bottom seat and stretch it over the foam on the wagon lower rear? 

Sorry and Thanks. 

-Kyle:beer:


----------



## MXTHOR3 (Jan 10, 2003)

The split is the same, you'd have to swap covers and foam over to the wagon bases.. Not very hard.


----------



## Kuncle20 (Jan 21, 2009)

MXTHOR3 said:


> The split is the same, you'd have to swap covers and foam over to the wagon bases.. Not very hard.


Hmmmmmmmmm. Thanks for the response:thumbup::beer:

and as far as rear top width, is it the same from sedan to wagon?


----------



## MXTHOR3 (Jan 10, 2003)

Kuncle20 said:


> Hmmmmmmmmm. Thanks for the response:thumbup::beer:
> 
> and as far as rear top width, is it the same from sedan to wagon?


Yup, only difference are the seat bases and how they actually attach to the car.


----------

